# jack dempsey growth rate



## electricblueJD (May 14, 2010)

i have a pair of jack dempsey cichlids and one pink convict in my 50 gallon tank and would like to know how fast these 3 fish will grow so i have some idea of when i'll have to purchase a larger tank for them.....currently, the male and female jack dempsey are 3" in length and the pink convict is 2" in length....how fast will these fish grow??
i dont know if this matters, i feed this tank 3x per day cichlid crisps, 1x per day frozen brine shrimp and romaine lettuce is always available to the fish via hanging a leaf on the side of the tank.....


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

My jack dempsey grew from about ~3inches to 9inches in a year. Other people's JDs seem to grow a bit slower than that.


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

I have three JDs 1, 5.5" and 1, 2" and 1, 1.5

Big Jac as i call him went from 1.5" to 5 inches in about 5 months so almost an average of an inch per month but i only fed them 2 two times per day. The other I bought at 1.5 and 1 so and it hasn't been a month and they've grown a half of an inch. Now back to big Jac..I noticed once he got to 5" his grownth slowed but he started growing out instead of lenght but I'm not sure how other things factor into that such as tank size, water condition, stress and feeding? If I didn't answer your question here it goes, an inch per month until they hit about 5 inches but that doesn't factor in the things I mentioned before. My 1.5" is a girl (70% sure) so I expect that one to grow slower.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

There are alot of factors. That particular fish, water quality, feeding, temperature. Also after a certain length they do tend to slow down some,


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

Picks please!!!!!!!!!!!! love pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------

